
Windows 10 adoption surges, yet businesses still hang on to Windows XP and Vista - fraqed
https://community.spiceworks.com/networking/articles/2628-windows-10-adoption-surges-yet-businesses-still-hang-on-to-windows-xp-and-vista
======
chrisvoss
My mom still loves Vista best. Shes 70

